# Frozen Cycle



## Tessan (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi All, 

We are about to start our 3rd IVF cycle, but this time it's a frozen cycle!  Anyone got any advice or tips on how to be 3rd time lucky?

Look forward to hearing from you...

Many Thanks, a very nervous

Tessa


----------



## Jac101 (May 29, 2006)

Hi Tessa


I am about to start out on a frozen cycle.  I have had 3 fresh IVF cycles and 5 frozen cycles so far.  I have 2 boys through frozen cycles, my eldest is 7 and my youngest is nearly 3, so I hope that brings you some encouragement!!
We are trying for our 3rd baby now as we have 5 embryos left in the freezer.  What hospital are you having the treatment?  Are you trying for your 1st child?
What are your dates?  I start sniffing in a couple of weeks time and the embryo is going in week commencing 20th September!!!


Good luck and stay positive!!!  
Jacqui
x


----------

